# FurAffinity profile ID Photo disabled?



## happythorn07 (Feb 6, 2017)

So i'm new to the site and i'm wondering why my profile ID Photo is disabled? is there requirements for it? is there a way to fix this problem? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 7, 2017)

It's not disabled, as such. (Admittedly it is poor wording on that feature) it's just in its inactive state.

In order to have a profile photo, you need to upload a submission to your scraps folder (it must be of General rating too).

 Once this is done, you can go back to your settings and click that dropdown and the submission title should show in the list.

Simply select it and the. Save your settings, go to your page and it should show up.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 7, 2017)

jayhusky said:


> Simply select it and the. Save your settings, go to your page and it should show up.


Thanks! i was wondering about how to do that! imma go do that now.
Followup question: is there someplace with a complete list of how-to's and tips for the site? The site itself doesn't seem very...helpful...in that regard. i seem to recall wikifur or someplace had a list of text codes and stuff like that but i don't remember where it is. One of these days i'm going to have to bookmark that page.


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 7, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Followup question: is there someplace with a complete list of how-to's and tips for the site?



I don't know of one, but I'd be willing to write one for people to use.


----------



## happythorn07 (Feb 17, 2017)

ohh ok. thanks for the tip! i agree though there should be a  little help section in the forums


----------



## happythorn07 (Feb 17, 2017)

okay wait.. i thought this was the profile ID? is it not? i uploaded the ID like you explained, but it wasn't this one?


----------



## Khazius (Feb 17, 2017)

is it 100x100?


----------



## happythorn07 (Feb 18, 2017)

its 50x50
is it not different than profile ID?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 18, 2017)

What's shown in your screenshot is the avatar. If you want to upload an avatar, you'll want to go to User control panel -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## happythorn07 (Feb 18, 2017)

thanks for the link
i dont think i wouldve found that page on my own to be honest. for future reference, how do i find that page?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 18, 2017)

My FA > Account Management > Upload / Change Avatar


----------



## happythorn07 (Feb 22, 2017)

oh wow haha look at that. I did not see that at all! thanks!


----------

